# ,  / > Yaesu >  TYT TH-9800 -  Yaesu FT-8900R.   29/50/144/430

## Immortal

TYT Electronics       4   TH-9800.

*$285*,   .
     Yaesu FT-8900R:

   :
*26-33MHz*
*47-54MHz*
*134-174MHz* 
*400-480MHz*
: AM  FM  , *   FM

4   : 
50W*/20W/10W/5W* (29/50/144MHz)  
35W*/20W/10W/5W* (430MHz)
*
  TYT TH-9800:

  Yaesu FT-8900R:
(1) (2)

   10      :
http://www.flickr.com/photos/9606462...7641968100774/

   ,   TH-9800    ,    ,   Yaesu-   (800   +   + 5    )
   (    WIRES,   ,   ARTS,  ,     PMR).
   : 2.5, 5, 6.25, 7.5, 8.33, 10, 12.5, 15, 25, 30, 50, 100 

     ,         ( Yaesu 8900    4  ,    2,          )
   - .

** .   .

       Yaesu FT-8900R -       ?

      - TRC-230,      . (   4- ,     2)
       ,    .        27.130   ,    .
       ?      .

    - .

----------



----------


## Immortal

FT-8900R  .
          -          .

----------


## Immortal

,     UHF  VHF.
,     ,    .

   -       ?
,     ,  :

  ,   .
 ?

----------


## Immortal

27,150 .


 -    .

----------

